# Nail city insert ANY VALUE?



## appliedlips (Aug 20, 2009)

I know generally milk glass inserts are worthless but noticed the Nail City embossing on this one. I'd assume it fit Mason 1858 jars made by the Nail City glass co. in Wheeling? Do people collect these other than midgets? Thanks for any info.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 20, 2009)

The Nail City Lantern Company started in Wheeling in 1877.
 I would assume someone would be interested in that insert.

 Here is an NLC CO jar I found years ago..


----------



## jimsears (Aug 21, 2009)

While complete Nail City caps are quite tough to fine, the insert alone doesn't have a huge amount of value - I would say $5 to $10.  

 Jim Sears


----------



## capsoda (Aug 21, 2009)

Most folks don't even notice the Nail City on them because the daisy insert is fairly common.


----------

